# Presure-Flo



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a laguna pressure flo uv filter for my pond but water has gotten inside the power head and the uv mechanism doesn't seem to work anymore does anyone know where i can get it fixed or replaced as i dont want to buy the whole filter again.


----------

